# How long will cactus last?



## AcidElvis (Dec 29, 2012)

I bought my russians some cacti, which they loved. My question is if I refrigerate it them how long should they last?


----------



## wellington (Dec 29, 2012)

They will last longer if you don't keep them in the frig. Just keep them in a dry warm place, not too cold and they will last a long time.


----------



## Tom (Dec 29, 2012)

They can last for months if they are left out in the open. Put them in a box and they will go bad much faster. Good air flow and somewhere dry is the way to go. Try an experiment just for fun. Put some in the fridge and leave some out, and track how long each lasts.


----------



## tyrs4u (Dec 29, 2012)

For animals they last forever especially following the air flow rule. But Nopales freshly cut last 1 month in the Fridge for human consumption & 4 in the Freezer; but some people say 8 months if it does it get freezer burn.


----------

